# Bulk Galaxy Hops



## Bobos Brews (3/7/19)

So Galaxy is my number 1 hop I use, just wondering if anyone can tell me the best place to buy in 1kg minimum packs? Best and cheapest I suppose. Open to all suggestions.
Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/19)

https://beerco.com.au/products/galaxy-au-hops?variant=8208390717541
https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/galaxy-hop-pellets-1kg


----------



## bevan (4/7/19)

I’d ask Brewman if he could do a 1kg deal
http://www.brewman.com.au/web/index.asp


----------



## Ferg (5/7/19)

https://hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product/galaxy-hop-pellets-2016-t-90/


----------

